# 4. Külsheimer Weißwurstrennen



## donrodolpho (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

der Radsportverein Külsheim/ Baden veranstaltet dieses Jahr wieder am 1. Advent um 11h an der Külsheimer Stadthalle sein 4. Weisswurts MTB-Rennen.  
Gestartet wird  in 10 klassen ( darunter auch eine Crosser bzw. Singlespeedklasse ) näheres unter www.mtb-kuelsheim.de oder www.rsv-kuelsheim.de

gruß Rolf


----------



## sharky (27. Oktober 2007)

hallo, 

hätte da mal ne frage: wie ist denn die strecke imn vergleich zum 1. rennen damals? bin damals mitgefahren in der schlammschlacht 
leider hat mir die strecke ehrlich gesagt wenig zugesagt weil wenig technisch und... naja, der schmodder eben 
habt ihr noch die gleiche strecke oder variiert die inzwischen?

gruß
der fisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donrodolpho (28. Oktober 2007)

hallo leute : hier kommen noch ein paar nÃ¤here informationen: start um 11 uhr an der kÃ¼lsheimer stadthalle. startgebÃ¼hr â¬ 8,- jugend â¬ 3,- weniger. die streckenlÃ¤nge betrÃ¤gt diese jahr 7,4 km und hat ca 140 hm. nach schnellem auseinanderziehen geht es bergab durch den wald mit matscheinlage dafÃ¼r weniger holprige wiesenwege, wieder singletrail durch den wald bergauf um uns danach noch einmal kurz in die tiefe zu stÃ¼rzen bis auf den absoluten tiefpunkt ( geographisch gemeint ) jetz nur noch bergauf mit 2 finalen fiesen stutzen, nÃ¤heres erfahrt ihr unter rsv-kuelsheim oder mtb-kuelsheim.de wo ihr euch auch schon anmelden kÃ¶nnt. so - runter vom sofa und rauf aufs rad
grusz


----------



## donrodolpho (28. Oktober 2007)

hallo fisch
wann bist du denn das letzte mal mitgefahren? beim letzten rennen war alles knusprig gefroren und deshalb war der kurs schnell und sauber. aber wenn du den matsch so liebst, haben wir für dich die nette schlammpassage eingebaut ( ca 8 m lang ) ne, diesmal viel mehr singletrails im wald als wiesenwege
grusz


----------



## sharky (28. Oktober 2007)

ich hasse matsch, und zwar seit eurem 1. und meinem letzten weißwurst rennen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Oktober 2007)

donrodolpho schrieb:


> beim letzten rennen war alles knusprig gefroren und deshalb war der kurs schnell und sauber.


War 2006 so schlimm, daß du es schon vergessen hast? Das knusprig gefrorene Rennen war 2005. Da war es um 0° und es lagen sogar noch Schneereste. 2006 war es zu warm (8°) und die Wiesen schön feucht und ich hatte die halbe Külsheimer Wiese an meinen Schlammreifen kleben. War aber trotzdem klasse!  
Bin dieses Jahr höchstwahrscheinlich auch wieder dabei und freue mich schon auf die neue Strecke, besonders seit ich dieses Wort... 





> singletrail


...gelesen habe.


----------



## donrodolpho (29. Oktober 2007)

hast ja recht- wie die zeit vergeht. dafür ist der nebel aus dem tal aufgestiegen und die sonne kam raus. ist ja auch nicht so selbstverständlich für diese jahreszeit.
grusz


----------



## donrodolpho (22. November 2007)

achtung leute, ihr könnt etwas länger schlafen, der start wird sich so um die 15-20 minuten nach hintenverschieben, müssen so lange warten bis der pfarrer mit seiner show fertig ist.
grusz


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. November 2007)

Bedeutet 





> Start ist dieses Jahr vor der Festhalle!


, daß der Start woanders ist? Dachte, das war die Festhalle, wo die letzten Jahre gestartet wurde.
Welche Teile der alten Strecke sind in der neuen Runde eigentlich noch enthalten?


----------



## donrodolpho (23. November 2007)

sonst war der start immer hinter der festhalle, jetzt ist es vor der festhalle, wegen der zuschauer und des ambiente wegen ( schloss und burggraben )
von der alten strecke ist der hohlweg und der schluss mit seinen kleinen, kurzen und giftigen anstiegen geblieben.
grusz


----------



## Widu (27. November 2007)

donrodolpho schrieb:


> achtung leute, ihr könnt etwas länger schlafen, der start wird sich so um die 15-20 minuten nach hintenverschieben, müssen so lange warten bis der pfarrer mit seiner show fertig ist.
> grusz




Also Start so gegen 11.15 Uhr?

Hier liegen überall Flyer mit 10.30 Uhr aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donrodolpho (27. November 2007)

nein, wir wollen spätestens um 11h den start hinter uns haben, wird wahrscheinlich ein langes rennen werden mit langen rundenzeiten wegen des niederschlags in der letzten zeit und der arbeitswut der ortsansässigen waldbauern, können fast wöchentlich die strecke wieder freimachen. trotz allem freuen ich mich schon, die kärcher sind auch schon startbereit.
grusz


----------



## donrodolpho (29. November 2007)

neues vom weisswurstrennen
noch drei tage bis zum start, nach gestriger inspektion der strecke musste nun eine geringfügige änderung der strecke gemacht werden, denn dank der grünen männern mit ihren 6 rädrigen vollerntemaschinen, wurde unser etwas matschige streckenabschnitt zu einem undurchdringlichen sumpf umfunktioniert, das bedeutet die streckenlänge bleibt, aber dafür leichte 15 Hm mehr und es kommt ein schöner, kurzer quer durch den wald downhill dazu was alles ein wenig materialschonender, und weniger putzintensiv macht. grusz


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Dezember 2007)

War wie jedes Jahr ein schönes Rennen! Die neue Streckenführung ist wesentlich schöner und fordernder. Der übliche Matschfaktor und die lockere Athmosphäre waren auch dabei und somit war das Gesamtpaket wieder komplett. 
Einzig die Siegerehrung hätte, wie fast bei jedem Rennen, wesentlich früher erfolgen können. Hab sie trotz Wartens nicht mehr erlebt, da es doch irgendwann kalt wurde.

Eigentlich hirnrissig, sich 3 h in ein Auto zu setzen und mindestens 4-5 h zu Putzen, nur um ein Rennen von etwas mehr als einer Stunde und rekordverdächtigem Materialverschleiß zu fahren, aber ich denke, ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder so blöd!


----------



## Widu (3. Dezember 2007)

Gratulation zu der schönen Veranstaltung.

Eine tolle Strecke!


Nette Organisation!



Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!


----------

